# Plecos and Bettas



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

I've always been a huge fan of plecostomus (zebras mostly), and was wondering your thoughts on one being a tank mate in a 10g with a sorority. So, thoughts anyone?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you can spend $300-$500 for a Zebra Pleco.........;-)

Have you done any research? Some species have very specific needs for a natural lifespan. And few Pleco are suitable to a 10 gallon; not a big enough footprint. Plus, they carry a huge bioload.

NickAu is better versed on Pleco than I so maybe he'll comment.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh my word I totally did not know they cost that much! Oh never mind, no zebra pleco for me then  Guess I'll just have to find some other fish.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

It's true. Zebra Plecos at a local fish store I go to a lot sell Zebra Plecos, and for small ones they can get very pricey.

You could possibly have a Bristlenose Pleco for now and then upgrade to a twenty gallon. Petco sells really small BN Plecos (hence mine being about a half inch when I bought him, but now he is an inch and a half), but they grow fast from what I have seen with mine. I am buying a twenty gallon though this weekend for him. 

My female bettas I used to have with him didn't even care about him being in there. It is like they never knew he was there.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> and was wondering your thoughts on one being a tank mate in a 10g


A 10 gallon is too small for plecos, They are poop machines, 20 or more gallon well filtered is best.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

A nice shoal of habrosus cory (salt and pepper, not peppered) would be a nice, fun addition that would hang out towards the bottom. They also breath occasionally from the surface though, so you get zipping up to the top in addition to all the activity at the bottom. Betta don't _ usually_ mind Cory.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

If you would like a pleco with female bettas, though, you should move them to twenty gallons or bigger. And besides, the bigger the tank for sororities the better. My BN pleco was moved to a twenty gallon yesterday (earlier than planned) and it is so much better for him. More room for him to clean, and more algae growth can get on the sides for them to clean.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Okay. So wait on any sort of pleco. Got it. I had plans for maybe a 55gal sorority tank in the future. I'll put a pleco in there. Live plants and all! :lol:


----------

